# Lots of codes I need help with



## thorne310 (Nov 22, 2005)

Sister-in-law's 01' Altima has lots of codes showing up.. please, please, please help me out if you can with any info on what and how to replace the needed items.. thanks in advance.

p0505 idle..

p1490 Aux...

p1605 Aux input/output

p0135 02 sensor heater

p0446 Evap.. emission

p0464 Fuel level sensor


----------



## thorne310 (Nov 22, 2005)

OK.. i did some i'net searching.. my focus right now is - where on the car is the Front 02 sensor heater (code p0135)? The rest of the codes I can deal with, later. Just want to make sure I know where I'm going with that one. A pic would be awesome if you've got one or could take one. Thanks again..


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Dude. first thing I would do if I were you is check to see if you have a break in the wiring harness somewhere. There is too much shit going wrong here. 

For instance the 505 and 1490 devices sit right next to each other. They come out of the cylinder block right behind where the power steering pump is. Check it out for any loose wires, missing wires, slashed harness, etc. 

Later
Gman


----------

